# Τι κάναμε πριν το ίντερνετ;



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Πρόκειται για ερώτηση κι όχι για θαυμαστικό του στυλ μα πώς ζούσαμε χωρίς ίντερνετ. Η ερώτηση προκύπτει από αλληλογραφία (με ημέιλ) με έναν συμφοιτητή μου ο οποίος γράφει σχετικά με την αναζήτηση εργασίας (χαλαρή):


> I don't know what it is, but I make myself busy with other stuff during the day, and before you know it, it's 6pm.



Και λέγαμε ότι και πριν το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι, όποιος δεν ήθελε να ζυμώσει, πέντε μέρες κοσκινούσε. Αλλά δεν μπορούμε να θυμηθούμε πώς, κι ίσως γι'αυτό δεν μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε την τεμπελίτιδά μας. 
Θυμάμαι π.χ. ότι υπήρχαν εποχές που ξαφνικά η απογευματινή τηλεόραση αποκτούσε ενδιαφέρον. Ακόμα κι η παιδική ζώνη. Ή ότι κάποιες μέρες αποφάσιζα να εξερευνήσω άγνωστες γειτονιές της πόλης. Αλλά το ερώτημα παραμένει: πώς χαζολογούσαμε χωρίς ίντερνετ, και πώς θεραπευόμασταν από το χαζολόγημα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Εγώ μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι τις ώρες που παρακολουθούσα κάτι χαλαρό στην τηλεόραση έπαιζα και πασιέντζα (Freecell). Έπαιζα τα παιχνίδια στη σειρά με σκοπό να τελειώσω και τα 32.000 παιχνίδια που είχε το αρχικό παιχνίδι (μόνο το παιχνίδι υπ' αριθμ. 11982 δεν είχε λύση). Στο παιχνίδι 5822 ήρθε το Ίντερνετ (και τα XP, με 1.000.000 παιχνίδια στο Freecell). Από τότε δεν έχω ξαναπαίξει παιχνίδι. Άσε που κόπηκαν και τα εκτός υπολογιστή: πόκα, τάβλι, τα γνωστά. Αυτό για αρχή. Ας θυμηθούν και οι άλλοι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Κυρία, κυρία, να πω;!

Καθόμασταν στον καναπέ κι ακούγαμε μουσική από το στερεοφωνικό, βλέπαμε τηλεόραση, διαβάζαμε βιβλία και περιοδικά, ελέγχαμε τις απορίες μας σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

To Freecell είναι της εποχής των υπολογιστών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Κυρία, κυρία, να πω;!
> 
> Καθόμασταν στον καναπέ κι ακούγαμε μουσική από το στερεοφωνικό, βλέπαμε τηλεόραση, διαβάζαμε βιβλία και περιοδικά, ελέγχαμε τις απορίες μας σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες.



Εννοείς τα έκανες όλα αυτά για να χαζολογήσεις, υποθέτω; κι εγώ θυμάμαι ότι πήγαινα στη βιβλιοθήκη του ΔΠΘ για να βρω ένα πέιπερ και καθόμουνα τρεις ώρες να χαζεύω τα βιβλία φιλοσοφίας της επιστήμης (καμιά σχέση με την αρχική μου αναζήτηση).


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> To Freecell είναι της εποχής των υπολογιστών.


Άρα το ερώτημα είναι «Τι κάναμε πριν τους υπολογιστές»; Γιατί εγώ πέρασα κάπου 15 χρόνια με υπολογιστές χωρίς ίντερνετ και ομολογώ ότι προτιμώ τη δεύτερη περίοδο της σχέσης μας. (Κατάφερα να περάσω και κάπου εφτά χρόνια χωρίς συμμετοχή σε φόρουμ!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Αν εννοούμε 100% για να σκοτώσεις χρόνο κι όχι γενικά για διασκέδαση, τότε τηλεόραση κατά κύριο λόγο, άσκοπες βόλτες, άνοιγμα του λεξικού σε τυχαία σημεία και διάβασμα των λέξεων της σελίδας... περιττό να πω ότι ήμουν έφηβος πριν την έλευση των υπολογιστών.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 6, 2012)

Διαβάζαμε ό,τι έπεφτε στα χέρια μας, ακούγαμε μουσική (συνήθως ταυτόχρονα), χαζολογούσαμε με τα κολλητάρια μας, μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο περί ανέμων και υδάτων περί σκύλων και γάτων, κοπροσκυλιάζαμε στη γειτονιά ή στο Πασαλιμάνι (Μπελαμί, πασαρέλα* κι έτσι...) αν είχαμε χαρτζιλίκι. Καμιά φορά βλέπαμε και τηλεόραση.

*Πασαρέλα ονομαζόταν ο διάδρομος που δημιουργούσαν οι δυο παράλληλες σειρές τραπεζοκαθισμάτων -μία ακριβώς έξω από τις εν σειρά καφετέριες και η άλλη ακριβώς απέναντι, κάτω από τις τέντες. Οι πιο κοντά στο δρόμο καφετέριες ήταν οι κυριλέ/κοτέ/καμακέ/γκομενέ/ζευγαρέ κλπ. Όσο προχωρούσες προς το βάθος αύξαινε η αγνή φρικοαλητορεμαλολουμπεναρία. Το (σικ!) Μπελαμί ήταν περίπου το προτελευταίο, αν δεν με κογιονάρει ο Άλτζι. ;)


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άρα το ερώτημα είναι «Τι κάναμε πριν τους υπολογιστές»;


ΟΚ, να δηλώσω ότι για μένα το κίνητρο για υπολογιστή στο σπίτι ήταν το ίντερνετ (και ο έλεγχος των προσομοιώσεών μου από το σπίτι για να μην ξενυχτάω στο εργαστήριο). 
Σε λίστες ήμουνα μερικά χρόνια πριν αποκτήσω οικιακό υπολογιστή, αλλά αυτό ήταν γραφειακό χαζολόγημα, και υπολογιστή στο σπίτι είχαμε από τότε που ήμουνα πρώτη γυμνασίου (και διαβάζοντας τις οδηγίες είχα μάθει να προγραμματίζω διάφορα χαζά σχήματα που άλλαζαν χρώματα κλπ, αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν χάσιμο χρόνου, ήταν εκμάθηση)


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> ... έπαιζα και πασιέντζα (Freecell). Έπαιζα τα παιχνίδια στη σειρά με σκοπό να τελειώσω και τα 32.000 παιχνίδια που είχε το αρχικό παιχνίδι.



Κι εγώ, κι εγώ!


----------



## Elsa (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καθόμασταν στον καναπέ κι ακούγαμε μουσική από το στερεοφωνικό, βλέπαμε τηλεόραση, διαβάζαμε βιβλία και περιοδικά, ελέγχαμε τις απορίες μας σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες.


+2! (απαντάω και για τον άντρα μου )
Κι έτσι, τώρα τα παιδιά μου δεν έχουν κανένα άλλο πρότυπο . Και τους παππούδες ακόμα, στον υπολογιστή τους έβλεπαν όλη μέρα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Αναρωτιέμαι ποια εποχή της ζωής μας θέλουμε να συγκρίνουμε; Την παιδική, την προεφηβική, τη φοιτητική, τα πρώτα επαγγελματικά χρόνια; Ή είναι μια ερώτηση που θα έπρεπε να είναι σαφέστερη, π.χ. τι κάναμε τη δεκαετία του '80, που δεν είχαμε ακόμη ίντερνετ; Εγώ π.χ. θυμάμαι τα πρώτα παιδικά μου χρόνια να ασχολούμαι με παιχνίδια, βιβλία και, όταν δεν πήγαινα σχολείο, να ακούω παιδικές (και μεγαλίστικες.. :):)) εκπομπές στο ραδιόφωνο. Μετά, ήρθε η τηλεόραση και ο ελεύθερος χρόνος μοιράστηκε ανάμεσα στο κουτί, τις βόλτες με την παρέα και τα αθλητικά. Και πάει λέγοντας..


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

Πολύ πριν το διαδίκτυο και η "ηλεκτρονικότητα" να γίνουν δεύτερό μας δέρμα και πρώτη μας συνειδητότητα, εκεί κάπου στις αρχές των έιτιζ, αχνοθυμάμαι τις προσπάθειες όλων να εννοήσουν και να συνδημιουργήσουν τους όρους των νέων σχέσεων, προσωπικών και ερωτικών, κοινωνικών και πολιτικών. Βγαίναμε πολύ, διαβάζαμε πολύ και συζητούσαμε τα διαβάσματά μας, ακούγαμε ομαδικά νέους δίσκους, πηγαίναμε στον κινηματογράφο συστηματικά (είχε, βέβαια, πολλά να δεις), κατεβαίναμε στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης για βόλτα και μόνο, τρώγαμε πατσά τα χαράματα και τα καλοκαίρια οργώναμε με τις μηχανές Χαλκιδική, Πήλιο και Εύβοια προς άγραν "παρθένων παραλιών", όπου τη βγάζαμε με το τίποτε.
Στα μέσα των νάιντιζ, πού μας έχανες πού μας έβρισκες, στα τσιπουράδικα (Βόλος, γαρ), στην ατέρμονη ενδοπαρεϊκή, σχεδόν αιμομικτική, εναλλαγή συντρόφων, στα πιώματα και, ω του θαύματος, πάλι στις παραλίες, κυρίως στην Παρίσαινα και την Μελανή.
Τους υπολογιστές τους πρωτογνώρισα το 1990, δουλεύοντας σε μιαν εταιρεία κατασκευών και διακόσμησης εσωτερικών χώρων, όταν το αφεντικό μού έδειξε την χρήση της Access ή κάτι παρόμοιου (από νωρίς στα σκληρά). Ήταν ένα χρήσιμο εργαλείο. Και μετά ήρθε το διαδίκτυο και τα κινητά, μαύρες τρύπες που μας ρούφηξαν σχεδόν δίχως αντίσταση.
Μου φαίνονται όλα τόσο μακρυνά. Τα γέλια μέχρι δακρύων, η απομνημόνευση τόσων αριθμών τηλεφώνων, η αίσθηση πως ο κόσμος με τύλιγε σαν απτός αέρας. Ίσως πάλι η απώλεια της ανεμελιάς να ήταν αναπόδραστη, αποτέλεσμα της παρόδου της νιότης, ίσως η εξέλιξη να ήταν ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη έτσι κι αλλιώς. Θα ήταν;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> Τους υπολογιστές τους πρωτογνώρισα το 1990, δουλεύοντας σε μιαν εταιρεία κατασκευών και διακόσμησης εσωτερικών χώρων, όταν το αφεντικό μού έδειξε την χρήση της Access ή κάτι παρόμοιου (από νωρίς στα σκληρά).



Ή δεν ήταν ακριβώς το '90 ή δεν ήταν η Access. Η Access 1.0 κυκλοφόρησε το 1992 και για πρώτη φορά κυκλοφόρησε μαζί με το Office το 1994 (Access 2.0 - Office 4.0, το τελευταίο πριν το Office '95).



drazen said:


> Ίσως πάλι η απώλεια της ανεμελιάς να ήταν αναπόδραστη, αποτέλεσμα της παρόδου της νιότης, ίσως η εξέλιξη να ήταν ίδια κι απαράλλαχτη έτσι κι αλλιώς. Θα ήταν;



Κατηγορηματικά: ναι!


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

Ψιλοάσχετο με το θέμα του νήματος, αλλά μια και το θίξατε: 1990 ήταν ακόμη στις δόξες τους η dBase και ο Clipper (ντοσάδες ακόμη γαρ), με τη C++ για τη σκληροπυρηνική νερντίλα. Στα πρώτα διέπρεπα και την άλλη τη μάθαινα πριν πάω φαντάρος. Εκπαιδευόμενος στο ΓΕΑ/ΚΜΗ για ΑΠ/ΗΥ το '92, με τα μυαλά φουσκωμένα με αφελή νεανικά όνειρα, προσγειώθηκα στη σκληρή προγραμματιστική πραγματικότητα του ελληνικού δημοσίου: ατελείωτες ρουτίνες Cobol, άντε και λίγη Pascal ή C μεταξύ μας για να μη σκουριάσουμε εντελώς. Στη μονάδα όμως, οι ΒΔ μού χάρισαν μερικές πολυπόθητες άγραφες και τιμητικές, με εφαρμογές για τα πτητικά και τα περιοδικά καθήκοντα ασκήσεων των πιλότων. Κι όταν απολύθηκα μετά από 21 μήνες, προσγειώθηκα στη σκληρή προγραμματιστική πραγματικότητα του ελληνικού ιδιωτικού τομέα και τέρμα ο προγραμματισμός: ωραίος και ρομαντικός ο μοναχικός προγραμμαχητής, αλλά φτωχός και μόνος. Μετά με πήρε η μπάλα του βιοπορισμού, ανελέητα σισύφεια. Τουλάχιστον παρηγοριέμαι ότι δεν πήγανε χαμένα: οι καστομιές λογισμικού που έφτιαχνα τότε λειτουργούν και χρησιμεύουν ακόμα και οι μέθοδοι που έμαθα και οι γνώσεις που απέκτησα δεν έπαψαν να με συντροφεύουν και να ανασύρονται όποτε χρειάζεται. Στην εφηβεία μου τέλη δεκαετίας '70, μια από τις αγαπημένες μου ασχολίες ήταν η μετάφραση λογοτεχνίας μέσα στ' άγρια μεσάνυχτα σε τετράδια, χειρόγραφα.
Κατά τα άλλα, περίπου όπως ο drazen με κάποιες παραλλαγές και τοπικοποιήσεις που, όταν φτάσω τον βράχο στην κορυφή κι ανάψω τσιγαράκι για να ξαποστάσω, μπορεί να κάτσω να τις γράψω πριν κατρακυλήσει πάλι ο βράχος κι εγώ μαζί του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ψιλοάσχετο με το θέμα του νήματος, αλλά μια και το θίξατε: 1990 ήταν ακόμη στις δόξες τους η dBase και ο Clipper (ντοσάδες ακόμη γαρ), με τη C++ για τη σκληροπυρηνική νερντίλα.



Κι εγώ μ' αυτά ξεκίνησα, παρότι ήταν 1995. Περισσότερο είχα κολλήσει με qbasic, που ήταν πακέτο με το DOS 5.0, αν ενθυμούμαι καλώς.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> κατεβαίναμε στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης για βόλτα και μόνο


Στα Φάληρα είχαμε λιώσει σόλες και σόλες περπατώντας και συζητώντας ατέρμονα. Πέρα-δώθε, από Έδεμ μέχρι μπλόκια, σε λούπα. 
Θυμάμαι και μανιακές βόλτες με αγωνιστικό ποδήλατο. Αυτά στην περι-εφηβική ηλικία.
...
(Κι όπως κάθομαι τώρα δα απέναντι από τον άντρα μου, με ένα λάπτοπ αγκαλιά εγώ κι ένα εκείνος, σκέφτομαι ότι κάναμε και πολύ περισσότερο σεξ, αλλά γι αυτό δεν φταίει μόνο το ίντερνετ, αν και έχει αρκετό μερίδιο ευθύνης  )


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

ΟΚ, προφανώς επίτηδες αφησα αόριστη την αρχική ερώτηση, αλλά αφού θέλετε ορισμους, ορίστε:
Η ερώτηση είναι αποτέλεσμα συζήτησης με φίλο ο οποίος είναι λίγο πολύ περίπτωση σαν πολύ κόσμο που ξέρω (ίσως και σαν εμένα): θα ήθελε να κάνει κάμποσα πράγματα, αλλά περνάει ο χρόνος με λίγο ιντερνετ, με λίγο χάζεμα, με συγκέντρωση στα απαραίτητα και σχεδόν ποτέ δεν τελειώνουν τα μη- απαραίτητα. Και επειδή το ιντερνετ είναι μια φοβερή διέδοξος, χαζεύεις χωρίς να καταλαβαίνεις πως περνάει η ώρα, μπορεί να μοιάζει απασχολημένος χωρίς να είναι πραγματικά απασχολημένος. Και του έλεγα ότι και χωρίς το ίντερνετ, όποιος δε θέλει να δουλεψει κλπ κλπ. Κι έψαχνα παραδείγματα. Ένα π.χ. είναι αυτό της απογευματινής τηλεόρασης που ξαφνικά αποκτάει ενδιαφέρον. Θυμόμουν επίσης ότι στο πανεπιστημιο πηγαίναμε σε ένα καφενείο το μεσημέρι που ηταν άδειο και παιζαμε χαρτιά και φεύγαμε μόλις εμφανιζονταν οι παπούδες το απόγευμα. Αλλά αυτή ήταν ομαδική εκδήλωση, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μετράει για χαζολόγημα ή αν ανήκει στην κατηγορία _αλληλοπαρασυρομάστε_. 

ΥΓ Η αναζήτηση των παραδειγμάτων είναι αφενός για να δούμε πως είναι η ζωή χωρίς ιντερνέτ και αφετέρου μπας και εκέι κάπου βρίσκεται κάποια λύση του χαζολογήματος που δεν την έχουμε σκεφτεί.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> ...κάποια λύση του χαζολογήματος που δεν την έχουμε σκεφτεί.


Κάποια λύση _κατά_ του χαζολογήματος ή _για περισσότερο_ χαζολόγημα; :twit:
Πάντως τα νερτζ ήμασταν ανέκαθεν νερτζ: πριν το Ίντερνετ είχαμε Atari, Spectrum, Amstrad και μετά τα πρώτα πισιά, με το συνεπαγόμενο κόλλημα σε παιχνίδια και εφαρμογές, σιγά σιγά η πρώτη επαφή με το email μέσω dialup και «μπήκαμε / δεν μπήκαμε / έπεσε η γραμμή», μέχρι που ήρθε το ISDN και να 'μαστε σήμερα...
Α, και ταινίες, πολλές ταινίες: σινεμά και βίντεο και τιβί, δε μας χάλαγε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> σιγά σιγά η πρώτη επαφή με το email μέσω dialup και «μπήκαμε / δεν μπήκαμε / έπεσε η γραμμή»



Πω, πω, έπιασε 2 kbps, σε μία ώρα θα έχει κατέβει το μονόλεπτο τραγούδι.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πω, πω, έπιασε 2 kbps, σε μία ώρα θα έχει κατέβει το μονόλεπτο τραγούδι.


Έτσι ακριβώς! «Γιατί έστειλες 700 kb attachment, θα κάνει μια ώρα να κατέβει!» :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Irini (Nov 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Διαβάζαμε ό,τι έπεφτε στα χέρια μας, ακούγαμε μουσική (συνήθως ταυτόχρονα), χαζολογούσαμε με τα κολλητάρια μας, μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο περί ανέμων και υδάτων περί σκύλων και γάτων, κοπροσκυλιάζαμε στη γειτονιά ή στο Πασαλιμάνι (Μπελαμί, πασαρέλα* κι έτσι...) αν είχαμε χαρτζιλίκι. Καμιά φορά βλέπαμε και τηλεόραση.
> 
> *Πασαρέλα ονομαζόταν ο διάδρομος που δημιουργούσαν οι δυο παράλληλες σειρές τραπεζοκαθισμάτων -μία ακριβώς έξω από τις εν σειρά καφετέριες και η άλλη ακριβώς απέναντι, κάτω από τις τέντες. Οι πιο κοντά στο δρόμο καφετέριες ήταν οι κυριλέ/κοτέ/καμακέ/γκομενέ/ζευγαρέ κλπ. Όσο προχωρούσες προς το βάθος αύξαινε η αγνή φρικοαλητορεμαλολουμπεναρία. Το (σικ!) Μπελαμί ήταν περίπου το προτελευταίο, αν δεν με κογιονάρει ο Άλτζι. ;)



Κοίτα που είμαι αγνή φρικοαλητορεμαλολουμπεναρία μιας και σύχναζα στην Φοντάνα! Όταν (τότε που ήταν ανοιχτό) δεν την έβγαζα στα ηλεκτρονικά στον μικρό παράδρομο (ενίοτε πήγαινα και στο Φρέντο. Όταν δεν την έβγαζα στο Μέλι στον πεζόδρομο απέναντι από την Καθολική εκκλησία).

Κοινώς εκτός οίκου καφέ και τάβλι με τις ώρες, συζητήσεις περί παντός επιστητού κλπ κλπ. Σπίτι τηλεόραση, βιβλία μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως (ο παπούς μου μας είχε αφήσει πολλά σπουδαία έργα σε καθαρεύουσα μεν, μικρού μήκους δε. Χώραγαν στην Ιστορία Δέσμης μούρλια). Στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων βλέμμα στο άπειρο.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 7, 2012)

Irini said:


> Κοίτα που είμαι αγνή φρικοαλητορεμαλολουμπεναρία μιας και σύχναζα στην Φοντάνα!



:lol::lol:
Ορέ! Λες να διασταυρώθηκαν ποτέ οι δρόμοι καπνοί των τσιγάρων μας;
Μπαααα... μάλλον θα 'χουμε καμιά δεκαετία διαφορά. ;);)



> Στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων βλέμμα στο άπειρο.



Γιατί στη χειρότερη, καλέ; Ξέρεις πόσο καλύτερος άνθρωπος έχω γίνει χάρη σ' αυτή τη συνήθεια;


----------



## Irini (Nov 8, 2012)

Υποθέτω. Του '74 εδώ. 
Όσο για καλύτερος δεν ξέρω. Αδιάβαστος πάντα σίγουρα


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2012)

...
Τι κάνουμε τώρα με το ίντερνετ, και τι να κάνουμε με δαύτο;

Information Overload (infobesity)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 12, 2012)

Το βίντεο είναι γεμάτο με λάθη. Είναι τόσο λάθος που δεν ξέρω από πού να ξεκινήσω. Ή μάλλον... ξέρω. 900 δισεκατομμύρια τον χρόνο; Αυτό είναι το κόστος της υπερπληροφόρησης; Μετρημένο πώς; Σε τι; Είναι εργατοώρες; Λεφτά που ξοδεύτηκαν σε κάτι; Ελεύθερος χρόνος που θα μπορούσε να ξοδευτεί σε κάτι που θα βοηθούσε την οικονομία; Με βάση ποια παράμετρο είναι λεφτά που έχασε η αμερικάνικη κοινωνία; Πώς μετρήθηκαν αυτοί οι παράγοντες; Με τι κριτήρια; Αυτό το ποσό δεν είναι παρά ένα νούμερο που βγήκε απ' το κεφάλι κάποιου και δεν σημαίνει απολύτως μα απολύτως τίποτα.

Οι συμβουλές, στο τέλος του βίντεο, είναι τουλάχιστον γραφικές. Τέλος, το ίδιο το βίντεο αυτοαναιρείται. Νομίζω είναι φανερό το γιατί.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το βίντεο είναι γεμάτο με λάθη. Είναι τόσο λάθος που δεν ξέρω από πού να ξεκινήσω. Ή μάλλον... ξέρω. 900 δισεκατομμύρια τον χρόνο; Αυτό είναι το κόστος της υπερπληροφόρησης; Μετρημένο πώς; Σε τι; Είναι εργατοώρες; Λεφτά που ξοδεύτηκαν σε κάτι; Ελεύθερος χρόνος που θα μπορούσε να ξοδευτεί σε κάτι που θα βοηθούσε την οικονομία; Με βάση ποια παράμετρο είναι λεφτά που έχασε η αμερικάνικη κοινωνία; Πώς μετρήθηκαν αυτοί οι παράγοντες; Με τι κριτήρια; Αυτό το ποσό δεν είναι παρά ένα νούμερο που βγήκε απ' το κεφάλι κάποιου και δεν σημαίνει απολύτως μα απολύτως τίποτα.
> 
> Οι συμβουλές, στο τέλος του βίντεο, είναι τουλάχιστον γραφικές. Τέλος, το ίδιο το βίντεο αυτοαναιρείται. Νομίζω είναι φανερό το γιατί.



Από κεφάλια κάποιων βγήκαν όλα, τα συγκεκριμένα όμως βγήκαν από «μεγάλα κεφάλια» του χώρου που διέθεταν τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις και τα δεδομένα και ερεύνησαν το ζήτημα με επιστημονικά κριτήρια και μεθοδολογία. 

Ξεκίνα, για παράδειγμα, από το λήμμα στη Wikipedia που λινκάρω στον τίτλο του βίντεο, και τις παραπομπές του όπως αυτή εδώ: 

Is Information Overload a $650 Billion Drag on the Economy?
Basex, a business research firm, came out this week with a twist on the usual year-end looking-back and looking-forward lists. The firm picked a “problem of the year” for 2008, information overload.

_Basex specializes in studying how professionals and office workers — “knowledge workers” — do their work and use technology. It says the $650 billion figure is an estimate of the “cost of unnecessary interruptions” in terms of lost productivity and innovation. The number, notes Jonathan B. Spira, chief analyst for Basex, is mainly an effort to put a size on what is a big and growing problem. After all, one person’s interruption is another’s collaboration_.

Others are trying to measure it too. The Basex press release quotes Nathan Zeldes, an engineer at Intel who studies computing productivity issues, who said, “At Intel, we estimated the impact of information overload on each knowledge worker at up to eight hours a week.”

Hardly a special case, Intel, Mr. Spira said in an interview, is “just being honest and up front about the problem,” and its efforts to address the issue are “receiving support at the very top of Intel.” 

The information-overload toll is largely a byproduct of workers grappling with the growing tide of e-mail, instant messages, cellphone calls, wikis, blogs and the like.

συνέχισε εκεί: 

Increasing levels of information overload from computer and smart phone screens cause a “bottleneck” in the brain and prevent any deep thought, according to Nicholas Carr, former executive editor of the Harvard Business Review. 

His comments add to the weight of evidence that our addiction to technology and the snippets of information it provides is damaging our ability to apply our power of thought in a meaningful way. 

Mr Carr, a former business of the Harvard Business Review, whose books include _The Shallows: What The Internet Is Doing To Our Brains_, said email exploits a basic human instinct to search for new information, causing us to become addicted to our inboxes. 

The natural impulses that helped early humans find food and avoid predators are causing us to regress to a state no more sophisticated than a rat in a laboratory, he said. 

A recent study found that British office workers look at their email inboxes at least 30 times an hour.
...
Mr Carr told Esquire magazine: “Our gadgets have turned us into hi-tech lab rats, mindlessly pressing levers in the hope of receiving a pellet of social or intellectual nourishment. 

“What makes digital messages all the more compelling is their uncertainty. There’s always the possibility that something important is waiting for us in our inbox …[which] overwhelms our knowledge that most online missives are trivial.” 

Scientists fear that divided attention could damage the thought process and the ability to concentrate, and possibly lead to irrational behaviour. 

_Earlier this year Eric Schmidt, chief executive of Google, expressed his concerns that “instantaneous devices” could be having an impact on the thought process. 
He said: “I worry that the level of interruption, the sort of overwhelming rapidity of information – and especially of stressful information – is in fact affecting cognition, affecting deep thinking.”_

Mr Carr said the abundance of information we are exposed to through various screens “gets in the way of deep thinking” and “obstructs understanding, impedes the formation of memories and makes learning more difficult”. 

_He explained: “When we take in too much data too quickly, as we do skipping between links, our working memory gets swamped. We suffer from what brain scientists call cognitive overload.” 

This results in us retaining very little information and failing to connect what we do remember to experiences stored in our long-term memory, meaning our thoughts are “thin and scattered”._

και προχώρα. Τα συγκεκριμένα άρθρα μπορεί να είναι λίγο παλιά (πενταετίας το πρώτο και διετίας το δεύτερο), αυτό όμως μάλλον ενισχύει παρά υποβιβάζει το ζήτημα, αφού από τότε έχουμε βυθιστεί και εθιστεί πολύ περισσότερο στον κυκεώνα. 

Να διαβάζεις ξέρεις, internet skills έχεις, ιδού ένα θέμα για να ξοδέψεις τον χρόνο σου. Και μην ξεχάσεις να μετρήσεις πόσες ώρες από τη ζωή σου χαραμίστηκαν για να μην πειστείς (γιατί δεν περιμένω να πειστείς, ούτε καν να βάλεις λίγο νερό στο κρασί σου) ότι κάτι που συμβαίνει σε όλους μας - το βλέπουμε καθημερινά στον εαυτό μας και γύρω μας και αισθανόμαστε τις συνέπειές του (όχι όλοι· όσοι μπορούν να αποστασιοποιηθούν από το μαγκανοπήγαδο και να δουν πιο σφαιρικά τα πράγματα, να σκεφτούν όχι με εύκολους, επιφανειακούς αφορισμούς, αλλά υπερνικώντας την προπέτεια, εξετάζοντας βαθύτερα τις πλευρές ενός ζητήματος και καταλήγοντας σε συμπεράσματα με στοχασμό και αναστοχασμό) - μπορεί και να ισχύει τελικά. Εγώ εύκολες βεβαιότητες προσπαθώ να μην έχω.

Τα χρυσόψαρα στη γυάλα νομίζουν ότι δεν υπάρχει άλλος κόσμος, άλλος τρόπος ζωής από τον μοναδικό που έχουν γνωρίσει.

Τέλος, να πω ότι δεν πρόκειται να χάσω άλλο χρόνο «συζητώντας» αντιζητώντας με εκ των προτέρων πεπεισμένους ότι μόνο η δική τους άποψη μπορεί να έχει κάποια εγκυρότητα. Ο νοών νοείτω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 12, 2012)

Το ζήτημα, που μας πάει και στη βάση της αρχικής ερώτησής μου τελικά, είναι αν ένας εργαζόμενος περνάει οχτώ ώρες δουλεύοντας ασταμάτητα. Νομίζω πως όχι. Και πριν το ίντερνετ ο εργαζόμενος σε γραφείο έλεγε μια κουβέντα με τον διπλανό, πήγαινε να φτιάξει καφέ ή να καπνίσει στο καπνιστήριο (καλά, εγώ ονειρεύομαι ιδανικά γραφεία του παρελθόντος), πήγαινε στην τουαλέτα, έκανε τηλεφωνήματα όχι όλα επαγγελματικά. Αλλά και επαγγελματικά: έκανε τηλεφωνήματα, που μερικά μπορεί να μην ήταν παραγωγικά, πήγαινε στο Χ γραφείο ή στον Υ όροφο να παραδώσει ένα έγγραφο ή να συζητήσει κάτι επαγγελματικό με κάποιον άλλον κλπ. Μ'άλλα λόγια και πριν το ίντερνετ η δουλειά δεν ήταν ένα οχτάωρο δεμένος στο κάθισμα να γράφεις ή να κάνεις υπολογισμούς. Οπότε καταλαβαίνω τις επιφυλάξεις του Ελληγενή ως προς το πώς υπολογίζεται το χάσιμο χρόνου. 
Ειδικά αυτό με το ότι κοιτάζουν το ημέιλ τους 30 φορές την ώρα μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό γιατί δεν έχει ανάγκη να το κάνει κανείς αυτό, αφού όποτε έρχεται καινούργιο μήνυμα σου εμφανίζεται ειδοποίηση. Και οι πιο πολλοί δεν έχουν 30 μηνύματα την ώρα στο γραφείο τους. Αν επομένως συμβαίνει αυτό η εξήγηση είναι μία: ΒΑΡΙΕΣΤΗΜΑΡΑ. Που σημαίνει ότι είτε η δουλειά είναι ανιαρή, πολύ δύσκολη ή πολύ εύκολη ή δεν υπάρχει δουλειά. Τείνω να πιστέψω το πρώτο, γιατί την τελευταία φορά που δούλεψα σε γραφείο μου έκαναν παρατήρηση ότι χαζολογάω στο ιντερνέτ και τους είπα μη μου δίνετε δουλειά για δύο ώρες, δώστε μου δουλειά για οχτώ ώρες. Κι ένα γραφείο με παράθυρο ώστε να μην θέλω να κόψω τις φλέβες μου σε κάθε διάλειμμα και να μην χρειάζεται να κοιτάζω κήπους στο γουολπέιπερ. 
Επίσης, επειδή έχω δουλέψει σε ΜΜΕ, που έχεις συνεχή ροή ειδήσεων, ούτε τότε κάθεσαι σαν χαζός και παρακολουθείς την οθόνη των πρακτορείων, παρόλο που είναι μέρος της δουλειάς σου (και αυτόματη συνήθεια ύστερα από λίγο).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

Πριν ξεκινήσω να εκφράζω την διαφωνία μου, να πω ότι προσωπικά βρίσκω αγενές να ακυρώνεις εκ των προτέρων την απάντηση του συνομιλητή σου, για τον όποιον λόγο, στο στυλ "δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω/να σ' ακούσω", κτλ, την στιγμή που δαπανάς χρόνο για να πεις την δική σου άποψη. Είναι σαν να λες "είπα τα δικά μου και τελείωσε, ό,τι πεις είναι άκυρο και κλείνω τ' αφτιά μου". Το ίδιο αγενές είναι να προκαταλαμβάνεις την αντίδραση του συνομιλητή σου.

Αυτό που λέει η SBE είναι η αφετηρία της αντίρρησής μου. Για να μιλήσεις για απώλεια, θα πρέπει να την συγκρίνεις με μια πρότερη κατάσταση. Διαφορετικά είναι σαν την βλακεία που λένε οι δισκογραφικές, ότι επειδή κατέβηκε παράνομα ένα τραγούδι Χ φορές, έχασαν Χ επί το κόστος τραγουδιού. Αυτό βέβαια είναι βλακεία, γιατί από τους X παρανόμους, το 80-100% δεν σκόπευε να αγοράσει το τραγούδι. Ανάλογη λογική πλάνη είναι και το "έχασα Χ λεφτά στο στοίχημα", που λένε παίκτες που "έχασαν" λεφτά επειδή σημείωσαν λάθος ένα παιχνίδι. Υπάρχει χαοτική διαφορά ανάμεσα στο "δεν κέρδισα" και στο "έχασα". Χάνεις κάτι που είναι ήδη δικό σου. Το ίδιο είναι και το "αν δεν έπεφτε η Ντίβερζ η Πατουλίδου θα έβγαινε δεύτερη".

Το να συγκρίνεις απώλεια χρημάτων με σπατάλη χρόνου, είναι άκρως αντιεπιστημονικό και δεν με νοιάζει ποιος το λέει. Η επιστήμη δεν βασίζεται στις αυθεντίες αλλά στα δεδομένα και στην φιλοσοφία παρατήρησης-υπόθεσης-μελέτης-συμπεράσματος. Για να δεις σχέση αίτιου-αιτιατού, πρέπει να βρεις πράγματα που υποθετικά συσχετίζονται και να ελέγξεις σταδιακά και με controls την αιτιακή τους σχέση. Για να δεις λοιπόν αν χάνεις λεφτά από κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει να συγκρίνεις την απόδοση εργαζομένων χωρίς αυτά και με αυτά. Το ίδιο με το "χάνουμε λεφτά γιατί βλέπουν τα email τους" είναι και το "χάνουμε λεφτά γιατί κάνουν διάλειμμα για καφέ". Όχι, δεν χάνεις λεφτά, αντιθέτως μπορεί και να κερδίζεις. Η απόδοση του εργαζομένου δεν έχει μονοσήμαντη συσχέτιση με τον χρόνο εργασίας. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος να μετρηθεί η απόδοση, είναι να μετρήσεις την κλασματική σχέση όγκου/ποιότητας, με καθορισμένα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά, ανάμεσα σε συναδέλφους, μετρώντας παράλληλα τον χρόνο που δαπανούν σε οτιδήποτε άλλο (διάλειμμα, εργασιακές συνομιλίες, τηλέφωνα, κτλ). Με οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο, μετράς σαχλαμάρες.

Ας πιάσουμε κατόπιν τα στοιχεία. Πώς μέτρησαν ότι οι εργαζόμενοι τσέκαραν 30 φορές τα email τους, την ώρα; Υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι να το τσεκάρεις αυτό, οι περισσότεροι εκ των οποίων υπερεκτιμούν βιαίως το αποτέλεσμα, γιατί μετράνε bouncing. Οι μοναδικοί, αξιόπιστοι τρόποι είναι η παρακολούθηση και τα ερωτηματολόγια που δεν έχουν προκάτ απαντήσεις. Επίσης, επειδή ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν παίρνει email κάθε 2 λεπτά, το τσεκάρισμα του inbox παίρνει 10 δευτερόλεπτα το πολύ, αν δεν έχεις νέα μηνύματα. Κατ' επέκταση, ο χρόνος που σπαταλούν στο να ελέγχουν τα email τους, 30 φορές την ώρα, όταν είναι αντιπαραγωγικός (δεν έχουν email), ξοδεύει το πολύ 5 λεπτά.

Η όλη βάση του "χάνουμε χρόνο", ξαναλέω είναι σαθρή. Βασίζονται στην μέτρηση μιας ιδεατής κατάστασης και από εκεί αφαιρούν πόντους. Για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, με την ίδια λογική χάνει χρήματα μια εταιρεία, από έναν δακτυλογράφο, αν, σε σχέση με έναν άλλον υπάλληλο της εταιρείας, δακτυλογραφεί 10% πιο αργά. Αυτό φυσικά είναι έχει μια βάση ως προς το ότι η εταιρεία θα μπορούσε να έχει έναν πιο γρήγορο δακτυλογράφο. Ωστόσο, ακόμη κι αυτή η παράμετρος είναι μονοσήμαντη, γιατί δεν περιλαμβάνει τον αριθμό λαθών ανά λεπτό.

Η αποδοτικότητα στην δουλειά είναι ένα πολύπλευρο πράγμα, συνάρτηση πολλών παραγόντων και κάθε προσπάθεια συσχέτισής της με έναν και μόνο παράγοντα είναι καταδικασμένη να αποτύχει. Ακόμα κι αν μια συσχέτιση ισχύει για έναν υπάλληλο, μπορεί να μην ισχύει για έναν άλλον.

Φυσικά ένας τεράστιος παράγοντας είναι η μέτρηση της απώλειας χρημάτων. Απώλεια για μια εταιρεία μπορεί να σημαίνει κέρδος για μια άλλη και μάλιστα περισσότερο από την απώλεια της πρώτης. Δεν έχουμε εδώ να κάνουμε με θερμοδυναμική. 5 δικά μου αντιπαραγωγικά λεπτά, μπορεί να σημαίνουν παραγωγή 50 λεπτών για κάποιους άλλους. Σήμερα αυτό ισχύει πολύ περισσότερο, γιατί 5 λεπτά σέρφινγκ παράγουν δραστηριότητα, σε αντίθεση με τα 5 λεπτά που μπορεί να κοιτούσα έξω απ' το παράθυρο, πριν 20 χρόνια. Η κοινωνία μας και ο τρόπος που παράγουμε δραστηριότητα, είναι πολύ πιο αλληλένδετος σήμερα, απ' ό,τι ήταν χθες. Για παράδειγμα, εσύ μπορεί να θεωρείς τον χρόνο που χάνεις στο FB σαν αντιπαραγωγικό, όμως το FB έχει κύκλο εργασιών 3,7 δισ. δολλάρια. Κι αυτό είναι μόνο το ίδιο το FB, όχι οι χιλιάδες εταιρείες που δραστηριοποιούνται μέσω αυτού και των οποίων τις εφαρμογές δουλεύεις. Ο συνολικός τζίρος κοινωνικής δικτύωσης υπολογίζεται σε 17 δισ. δολλάρια. Το google βγάζει 38 δισ., το Youtube από μόνο του βγάζει 3,5 δις. *Αυτά είναι ποσά που τα άρθρα τέτοιου τύπου δεν βάζουν στην άλλη άκρη της ζυγαριάς.*

Γενικά, συσχετίσεις χρόνου εργασίας και απόδοσης δουλεύουν πολύ καλά σε μηχανήματα, αλλά όχι σε ανθρώπους. Ένα άτομο μπορεί να χρειάζεται μόλις το 15 λεπτά για μια δουλειά που σε άλλον θα πάρει 60 λεπτά, αλλά η απόδοσή του να πέφτει στο 1/4 αν δουλέψει ακατάπαυστα για μια ώρα, με αποτέλεσμα η απόδοσή του να είναι ίδια· ίσως και χειρότερη. Αυτό όμως, μελέτες σαν την ανωτέρω θα το καταγράψουν σαν απώλεια, θεωρώντας ότι αν δεν χαζολογάει για 45 λεπτά μπορεί να βγάζει 4 φορές περισσότερη δουλειά. Αυτό είναι λογικό (σφ)άλμα.

Μια καλή σκέψη είναι να ελέγξουμε κατά πόσο έχει ανακοπεί ο ρυθμός ανόδου του παγκόσμιου ΑΕΠ σε PPP (purchasing power parity). Μετά το 2000 περίπου, που αρχίσαμε να έχουμε γρήγορο Ίντερνετ, ανακόπηκε ο ρυθμός ανόδου; Όχι. Βλέπουμε ανακοπή του κατά την είσοδο της χρηματοπιστωτικής κρίσης και ανάκαμψής του, έπειτα. Σήμερα έχουμε διπλάσιο ΑΕΠ PPP, απ' ό,τι το 1999 (περίπου 80 τρισ. δολλάρια, έναντι 40 του 1999). Στην πραγματικότητα, η είσοδος της τεχνολογίας βοήθησε τρελά την παραγωγικότητα και το να λέμε ότι η τεχνολογία μάς κάνει αντιπαραγωγικούς είναι ηλίθιο, απ' την στιγμή που είμαστε πιο παραγωγικοί από ποτέ. Επειδή δεν μας κάνει τόσο παραγωγικούς όσο θα θέλαμε να είναι το θεωρητικό μας μέγιστο, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό είναι εφικτό. Δεν βλέπω απολύτως καμμία συσχέτιση παραγωγικότητας και εισόδου του γρήγορου Ίντερνετ, σε θέμα οικονομίας. Δεν βλέπω συσχέτιση με την είσοδο του Facebook και των κοινωνικών δικτύων, δεν βλέπω συσχέτιση με την είσοδο του Youtube ή της Wikipedia. Δεν υπάρχει κάτι στα οικονομικά στοιχεία που να δείχνει κάτι τέτοιο.

Μια τέτοια έρευνα, λοιπόν, θα πρέπει να συνυπολογίσει:

1. τον πραγματικό αποδοτικό χρόνο αναπόσπαστης εργασίας (effective working hours)
2. την αποδοτικότητα του επαγγέλματος σε σχέση με εποχή προ Ίντερνετ
3. τον ρυθμό ανόδου του GDP σε purchasing power parity
4. την αποδοτικότητα ομάδων εργασίας, με controls, όπου στις Α θα επιτρέπεται το σερφάρισμα ενώ στις Β όχι
5. την αύξηση εσόδων σε εταιρείες που εκμεταλλεύονται το σερφάρισμά μας και την επιρροή τους στην αγορά
6. το "ταβάνι" στην ταχύτητα εκτέλεσης εργασιών και στην παραγωγικότητα, γνωστό και ως παράδοξο του Σόλοου (Solow -νόμπελ οικονομικών 1987)

Το παράδοξο του Σόλοου, ειδικότερα, αφορά τις εγγενείς συνέπειες της αλλαγής στον τρόπο παραγωγής και στα παραγωγικά μέσα. Είναι απαράδεκτο να μην γίνεται και η παραμικρή αναφορά σ' αυτό, όταν μιλάμε για παραγωγικότητα και νέες τεχνολογίες.

*Ωστόσο, πολύ ευχαρίστως να συζητήσουμε την δυνητική ύπαρξη του προβλήματος, μέσα από σοβαρές, επιστημονικές μελέτες, με μεθοδολογία, αρχή και τέλος*. Δηλώσεις στελεχών και άρθρα σε εφημερίδες ακυρώνονται εκ προοιμίου, αν δεν συνοδεύονται από πραγματικές μελέτες. Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά δεν μπορεί να μιλάς για κοινωνικά φαινόμενα στηριζόμενος σε δηλώσεις και άρθρα εφημερίδων, παρά μόνο σε επιστημονικές έρευνες (που να έχουν σοβαρή μεθοδολογία).


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]*Ωστόσο, πολύ ευχαρίστως να συζητήσουμε την δυνητική ύπαρξη του προβλήματος, μέσα από σοβαρές, επιστημονικές μελέτες, με μεθοδολογία, αρχή και τέλος*. Δηλώσεις στελεχών και άρθρα σε εφημερίδες ακυρώνονται εκ προοιμίου, αν δεν συνοδεύονται από πραγματικές μελέτες. Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά δεν μπορεί να μιλάς για κοινωνικά φαινόμενα στηριζόμενος σε δηλώσεις και άρθρα εφημερίδων, παρά μόνο σε επιστημονικές έρευνες (που να έχουν σοβαρή μεθοδολογία).



Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο. Να παρατήσω τη δουλειά και τη ζωή μου, να σπαταλήσω τον χρόνο μου για να ψάχνω στοιχεία, γιατί; Για να κοντραριστώ με έναν άγνωστο άνθρωπο σε ένα φόρουμ, με τον οποίο δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω, με τον οποίο μπορεί και να μη διαφωνώ στην ουσία, αλλά σίγουρα διαφωνώ στους τρόπους; Όχι, ευχαριστώ. Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω στη ζωή μου, πιο ουσιαστικά.

Σου έδωσα εναύσματα μήπως τρανταχτεί καμιά από τις φανατικές βεβαιότητες που εκφράζει το ποστ #26, μήπως πάψεις να σκέφτεσαι μόνο τα νούμερα και τα ποσά, μήπως παρατηρήσεις για λίγο - αποσυνδεδεμένος - τον κόσμο γύρω σου και στοχαστείς πώς αλλάζει ποιοτικά, όχι μόνο ποσοτικά, όχι μόνο οικονομικά· από κει και πέρα, ο αναζητών ευρήσεται, αν καίγεται τόσο πολύ. Θυμίζω ότι το θέμα είναι το information overload σαν καθημερινό ψυχολογικό, γνωσιακό, κοινωνικό φαινόμενο, όχι τα υποθετικά ποσά που κερδίζει ο τάδε ή χάνει ο δείνα, το δέντρο όπου εστίασες την προσοχή σου από όλο το δάσος. Διάβασε τα άλλα σημεία που έβαλα με πλάγια στο #27, για να δεις το δικό μου δέντρο.

Και αγενή μπορεί να με πεις - παρότι δεν μ' έχει πει άλλος, για όλα όμως υπάρχει πρώτη φορά - Ελληγεννή όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο. Να παρατήσω τη δουλειά και τη ζωή μου, να σπαταλήσω τον χρόνο μου για να ψάχνω στοιχεία, γιατί; Για να κοντραριστώ με έναν άγνωστο άνθρωπο σε ένα φόρουμ, με τον οποίο δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω, με τον οποίο μπορεί και να μη διαφωνώ στην ουσία, αλλά σίγουρα διαφωνώ στους τρόπους; Όχι, ευχαριστώ. Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω στη ζωή μου, πιο ουσιαστικά.



Δεν σ'το ζήτησα. Δεν μπορεί όμως να την θεωρείς τελειωμένη συζήτηση υπ' αυτές τις προϋποθέσεις. Αν δεν προτίθεσαι να μπεις στην διαδικασία, λες "μπορεί να 'χεις δίκιο", δεν προσπαθείς να μου το αποδείξεις με αντιεπιστημονικές δηλώσεις στελεχών. Δηλαδή μου λες ότι δεν έχεις χρόνο να μπεις στην διαδικασία (σεβαστότατο), αλλά έχεις προκαταβολική άποψη για την αλήθεια των δεδομένων. Πιστεύω ότι η Γη είναι τετράγωνη αλλά δεν πρόκειται να χάσω χρόνο να σ'το αποδείξω. Βεβαιότητες δεν έχω, στηρίζομαι σε στοιχεία. Βεβαιότητες παρουσιάζεις εσύ πιο πάνω, χωρίς απτά στοιχεία. Τέλος, αν εσύ θεωρείς ευγενικό το προκαταβολικό άδειασμα, μάλλον έχουμε διαφορετικά κριτήρια της ευγένειας στον διάλογο. Προφανώς ο δικός μου τρόπος, η προσπάθεια να βασίσω τα λεγόμενά μου σε κάτι απτό, είναι αγένεια, ενώ το "δεν θα κάνω συζήτηση μαζί σου" είναι ευγένεια. Δεκτό, ορίζουμε διαφορετικά αυτό το ποιοτικό χαρακτηριστικό.

Και μια συμβουλή... όταν κάτι το βλέπεις γύρω σου και νιώθεις ότι αισθάνεσαι τις συνέπειες και είναι πρόβλημα που το καταλαβαίνεις, σκέψου το ξανά. Μπορεί να είναι η δική σου αντίληψη, στρεβλωμένη από τον προσωπικό φακό. Κανείς μας δεν μπορεί να κάνει γενικές εκτιμήσεις από την διαισθητική αντίληψη του "τι συμβαίνει γύρω του". Γι' αυτό άλλοι βλέπουν αύξηση βίαιης εγκληματικότητας λόγω μεταναστών (κάτι που με στοιχεία έχω δείξει ότι δεν ισχύει, εδώ), άλλοι βλέπουν γλωσσική υποβάθμιση, άλλοι βλέπουν αύξηση παιδικής επιθετικότητας, κτλ. Η διαίσθησή μας και η αντίληψη του τι συμβαίνει γύρω μας είναι παραμορφωτική, μην την εμπιστεύεσαι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Εμένα, πάντως, ο γλυκός μου ο αντρούλης, ορκίστηκε να μου παίζει το βίντεο τρεις φορές την ημέρα με τη συνοδεία γλυκόλαλων γηπεδικών συνθημάτων "Οεεε- οεεε- οεεεε σήκω πια από τον καναπεεεεε" ή, κατά το αγωνιστικότερον, "Θα τη σηκώσουμε τη Δώρα, σίγουρα ναιιιιιι", άσε που έχει φέρει και αφισάκι απ' τα Εξάρχεια με ατάκα "Εσύ καλωδίωσες τη μιζέρια σου;;;" και μου το 'χει κοτσάρει πάνω απ' την οθόνη....Αχχχ...με πρίζωσε! :) :) Καλημέρα, παιδιά! Έχει και ζωή έξω απ' το πισί (λες, εεε; )


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> με ατάκα "Εσύ καλωδίωσες τη μιζέρια σου;;;"



Δεν άντεξα, ήθελα να την πω στον εαυτό μου: "Όχι, έχω wifi" *evil grin* :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 13, 2012)

Να δεις κάτι ακαλωδίωτες μιζέριες που περνιούνται για προχώου και αλτέρνατιβ 
(και, όχι, δεν εννοώ το wifi, καλή μου...)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 20, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τι κάναμε πριν το ίντερνετ;


Εμείς οι Τατιάνες, διαβάζαμε. Και διαβάζαμε. Και διαβάζαμε. Βάζαμε και κάνα δίσκο να παίζει, ενώ διαβάζαμε.

Και τώρα διαβάζουμε, αλλά λίγο μας ενοχλεί η πρεσβυωπία. Με τζαμαρίες δεν είναι το ίδιο άνετα.


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 20, 2012)

daeman said:


> Μη φας, έχουμε γλάρο. Να παρατήσω τη δουλειά και τη ζωή μου, να σπαταλήσω τον χρόνο μου για να ψάχνω στοιχεία, γιατί; Για να κοντραριστώ με έναν άγνωστο άνθρωπο σε ένα φόρουμ, με τον οποίο δεν έχω τίποτα να χωρίσω, με τον οποίο μπορεί και να μη διαφωνώ στην ουσία, αλλά σίγουρα διαφωνώ στους τρόπους; Όχι, ευχαριστώ. Έχω καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνω στη ζωή μου, πιο ουσιαστικά.



daeman, αρκετό χρόνο έχασες ήδη. Έχεις να κάνεις με άνθρωπο που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να αξιολογήσει εργασία κβαντομηχανικής μη γνωρίζοντας το αντικείμενο. (Κατά σύμπτωση, βέβαια, για τέτοιους ανθρώπους όλα αυτά παραμένουν δυνητικά.) Θυμήθηκα τη φράση του John Constable ότι ένας καλλιτέχνης "who is self-taught is taught by a very ignorant person indeed".


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε το Ίντερνετ, εγώ έπεσα πάνω σε κάτι διαμαντάκια από την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε το Φότοσοπ. Δείτε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Υπέροχα, αν και οι φωτογράφοι μοντάριζαν πολύ πριν την ηλεκτρονική εποχή (το πρώτο φωτομοντάζ αποδίδεται στον Όσκαρ Ρεϊλάντερ [Oscar Rejlander], το 1857).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 27, 2012)

Έκοβε και κιλάκια, ο φωτομοντέρ...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Και διαμαντάκια και ρουμπινάκια και ζαφειράκια και μια χαρά ζουμερά πλασματάκια.
Εκείνο το πράμα με το λυγισμένο κουντεπιέ πώς στην οργή το κάνουν, γμτ;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 29, 2012)

Περιέχει απόσπασμα σχετικό με το θέμα μας:
Μια ιστορία εξωγήινων


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2014)

Δεν έχουμε γουίφι
=================
Να μιλάτε μεταξύ σας !!


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2014)

*...
Italo Calvino on Distraction, Procrastination, and Newspapers as the Proto-Time-Waster*

by* Maria Popova

*“Every day I tell myself that reading newspapers is a waste of time, but then … I cannot do without them. They are like a drug.”







In the early 1980s, shortly before Saul Bellow lamented “the distracted public,” another literary titan, *Italo Calvino* — a sage of the written word, feminist, keen critic of America, man of heartening New Year’s resolutions — considered the role of distraction in his own life. In his short meditation titled *“Thoughts Before an Interview,”* prompted by his 1982 _Paris Review_ interview, Calvino contemplates the art of procrastination in his day, adding to the peculiar habits of famous writers:

Every morning I tell myself, Today has to be productive — and then something happens that prevents me from writing… Something always happens. Each morning I already know I will be able to waste the whole day. There is always something to do: go to the bank, the post office, pay some bills … always some bureaucratic tangle I have to deal with.
​
But what’s most interesting is how much the role of the newspaper in Calvino’s life — a medium intended to inform but in this case used to distract — resembles how we tend to use the internet today, down to its addictive nature and our many failed resolutions to wean ourselves off of it:

While I am out I also do errands such as the daily shopping: buying bread, meat, or fruit. First thing, I buy newspapers. Once one has bought them, one starts reading as soon as one is back home — or at least looking at the headlines to persuade oneself that there is nothing worth reading. Every day I tell myself that reading newspapers is a waste of time, but then … I cannot do without them. They are like a drug. In short, only in the afternoon do I sit at my desk, which is always submerged in letters that have been awaiting answers for I do not even know how long, and that is another obstacle to be overcome.
​
What’s most poignant, of course, isn’t the mere parallel but also the fact that, today, newspapers struggle for their survival precisely because of the internet, which has proven to be an even more unforgiving “drug” for our collective attention. Calvino considers how this has impacted his daily routine:

In theory I would like to work every day. But in the morning I invent every possible excuse not to work: I have to go out, make some purchases, buy the newspaper. As a rule, I manage to waste the morning, so I end up sitting down to write in the afternoon. I’m a daytime writer, but since I waste the morning I’ve become an afternoon writer. I could write at night, but when I do, I don’t sleep. So I try to avoid that.
​
Complement with Calvino on writing and the meaning of life, then procrastinate with five perspectives on the psychology of procrastination and the science of why we do it.


Πηγές: 
*Brain Pickings
*the _Paris Review_ Interviews, *Italo Calvino, The Art of Fiction No. 130*, interviewed by William Weaver, Damien Pettigrew

Thanks, B.
Σχετικά νήματα: 
Πότε ο Γιάννης δεν μπορεί πότε ο κώλος του πονεί = One of these days is none of these days
The freelance translator at home


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)




----------



## nickel (May 16, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Υπέροχο. Και, για να το βρίσκουμε:

Q: If someone from the 1950s suddenly appeared today, what would be the most difficult thing to explain to them about life today?
A: I possess a device, in my pocket, that is capable of accessing the entirety of information known to man. I use it to look at pictures of cats and get in arguments with strangers.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2015)

http://backlabel.gr/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 1, 2015)

Η εντεκάχρονη κόρη μου διαβάζει μανιωδώς ετικέτες. Όλες τις ετικέτες, ολόκληρες, σε όλες τις γλώσσες (ακόμη και αυτές που δεν ξέρει, αρκεί να έχουν οικείο αλφάβητο). Φυσικά διαβάζει επίσης βιβλία, κόμιξ κλπ. Προχτές πέρασε όλη της τη μέρα διαβάζοντας, γιατί ήταν αργία, εγώ δουλεύω συνέχεια και ο μπαμπάς της επίσης είχε δουλειές. Της λέω: - Αν θέλεις μπορείς να ανοίξεις το λάπτοπ να περάσεις την ώρα σου. - Τι να το κάνω; - Να βρεις πράγματα στο ίντερνετ. - Τι πράγματα; - Ξέρω κι εγώ; Ό,τι σε ενδιαφέρει. Τι σε ενδιαφέρει; - Τα βιβλία. 

Ουγκ. Το παιδί μου είναι ανώμαλο.

Της είπα φυσικά ότι μπορεί να βρει ΚΑΙ βιβλία στο ίντερνετ. - Και μετά τι θα τα κάνω; - Θα τα διαβάσεις. Στον υπολογιστή. - Μα αφού έχω αυτά που διαβάζω στη βιβλιοθήκη.

Από πουθενά δεν την πιάνεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 1, 2015)

Να το προσέξεις. Μπορεί να εξελιχθεί σε μια από δυο γνωστές ασθένειες. Η μία είναι αυτή:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 2, 2015)

OK you are begging the question... ποια είναι η άλλη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 2, 2015)

http://lexilogia.gr


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 18, 2015)

Υπερβολές. Ας βγει στο μπαλκόνι με τα μπιγκουτί να τα φωνάξει στην απέναντι και όλα κομπλέ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

...
*Inter Mental*
Towards a classification of tech & internet-induced mental disorders

*Is tech creating new types of mental and emotional disorders?
*
An increasing number of stories about internet addiction and the effect of constant device use on our minds, lives and relationships. From a culture of distraction and boot-camps for addicted teens to the “electronic apocalypse”.

Recently, I finished a long, two-year stretch at a computer creating my book. Feeling the effect of such intense screen use, I took the time to observe and catalogue how it affected my mind, emotions and behaviours.

The result is this ‘charticle’. How many do you recognise?
Suggest any we’ve missed




......







......








......








......





...


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

......







......








......







......


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

......








......








......








......








......









πηγή: Information Is Beautiful


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2015)

Ωραίοι οι IIB!


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ωραίοι οι IIB!



Ναι, αξίζει μια βόλτα στον ιστότοπό τους, γιατί ο Ντέιβιντ Μακάντλες και η ομάδα του δημιουργούν εξαιρετικά πληροφοριογραφήματα και γενικά πολύ καλές κι εύληπτες οπτικοποιήσεις δεδομένων.





http://www.informationisbeautiful.net/visualizations/making-data-out-of-art-a-short-film/


Άλλο ένα δικό τους σχετικό με το νήμα:

Hierarchy of Digital Distractions





Προσέξτε τι γράφει στην κορυφή. Μη, τα δαχτυλάκια μου! :laugh:


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2015)

Ouch! :-D :-D


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2015)

...
Evolution of the desk


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2015)

Πανέξυπνο. Απαιτεί προσοχή και μελέτη.


Και σε YouTube για εύκολη μεγέθυνση:


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2015)

α. Τί είναι αυτό στο τέλος με σήμα ένα a το οποίο αντικαθιστά τα κλειδιά (αν βλέπω καλά) ; 
β. Κι έρχεται μια θεομηνία και βρίσκεσαι αποκλεισμένος χωρίς ρεύμα για πέντε μέρες. Ή...
γ. ... έρχεται το Γουίντοουζ 10 που κάνει αναβαθμήσεις όποτε γουστάρει χωρίς να ρωτήσει.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 17, 2015)

Το a είναι το εικονίδιο της Άμαζον, αλλά δεν αντιστοιχεί αυτό στα κλειδιά. Για τα κλειδιά έχουν βάλει αυτό που μοιάζει με U και είναι της Uber. Ότι και καλά αντικαθιστάς ακόμα και την χρήση του αυτοκινήτου σου (άρα υποτίθεται είναι κλειδιά αυτοκινήτου) με την Uber (εφαρμογή για να καλείς ταξί κλπ).


----------



## SBE (Dec 17, 2015)

To a της Αμαζον το αναγνωρίζω. Αναφέρομαι στο α το καλλιγραφικό που στο τέλος που δείχνει στον τοίχο όλες τις εφαρμογές εμφανίζεται τελευταίο, στην τελευταία σειρά τέρμα δεξιά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2016)

Όχι, ρε γαμώτο! Γιατί δεν ήρθε να μου πει ένα «γεια»; Θα του έλεγα ότι έχω διαβάσει όλες του τις δουλειές.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2021)

Όταν πατάω το "Like" αντί του χρηστώνυμού μου δείχνει "You". Πώς διορθώνεται αυτό;


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2021)

cougr said:


> Όταν πατάω το "Like" αντί του χρηστώνυμού μου δείχνει "You". Πώς διορθώνεται αυτό;


Δεν χρειάζεται να διορθωθεί, γιατί απλά σημαίνει ότι "You (username) like this", όπως στο FB.
Μόνο των άλλων τα χρηστώνυμα βλέπουμε ονομαστικά στις αντιδράσεις. 

Δες για παράδειγμα τι βλέπω εγώ τώρα που έκανα Like στο παραπάνω ποστ σου:


----------



## cougr (Feb 11, 2021)

Of course. Thanks Daeman....and for the corrections too. You just beat me to it.


----------

